# Exchanging BlueGreen Points for Disney's Wilderness Lodge - how to begin??



## FegelyTwinMommy (Feb 15, 2014)

I just recently purchased a BlueGreen Vacation Club membership from the secondary market, and I'm still waiting for my points to be available for my use. We bought a 24,000bi (odd year) membership. All points will be available for use this April/May, and we plan on booking a week in Myrtle Beach, within the BG system, and will have approximately 16,000 points left after that vacation. We will receive another 24,000 points on September 2015.

We are desperate to stay at DVC's Wildnerness Lodge during the first week of December 2015, and I've been told that I need to do an ongoing search in RCI in order to make that happen. My question is, do I call RCI and start the ongoing search immediately? I know the fee is paid up front, but how do they go about the points part? Do we just not use the remainder of our points on the off chance VWL becomes available? I know that DVC owners can book 11mos and 7mos out...so what's the best course of action to make our exchange happen?

I worked for BG for a few years, so I'm aware of Big Cedar's and Hershey's exchange power. I just don't know the exact way to go about choosing the number of points needed to get a studio or 1bed at Disney...also...do I only need a red week at a BG resort to deposit?


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 15, 2014)

You no longer deposit a week into RCI, there is a cross over grid...
https://bluegreenowner.com//MS/ResortImages/Bluegreen_RCI_01_15_2010.pdf 
So in order to get a 2BR in Disney during red time, you would need 18,000 Blugreen points in your account.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 15, 2014)

... or 11,000 for a 1br
or 9,000 for a studio


----------



## FegelyTwinMommy (Feb 15, 2014)

Thank you so much for posting this RCI grid. It's a huge help. This is the info I'm looking for, and can't receive until all of my deeding is complete, and I've spoken to RCI. According to this chart, I would be able to get a studio for 1 week in red for 9000 points, or a 1 bed for a week in red for 11,000 points. Not bad! I'm not certain what time of year DVC considers November 28-December 5? It might not equal red season to them. 

Do I just make sure I have at least 11,000 points available in my BG account at all times until an ongoing search reveals an option I want to book?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 15, 2014)

If you buy Bluegreen on the secondary market, do you get access to RCI Points resorts?  Just wondering because I remember it was possible a while back.


----------



## FegelyTwinMommy (Feb 15, 2014)

Yes, you do get access to RCI, because part of the club dues you pay yearly go toward your RCI membership. I don't exactly know what you mean by RCI Points Resorts? I'm just planning to do a specific exchange to one of DVC's resorts...preferably Wilderness Lodge!

Years of selling BG, and I never really dealt with the RCI side. I knew the fees, and the principles, and I showed scenarios of how it worked or needed to be used to go outside the network, but it seems like RCI has added many things, and apparently sells undeeded points themselves. Plus, it appears to be more involved than just booking a week within BG and offering it up to RCI for a similar exchange. I'm going to have to learn all of this stuff!


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 15, 2014)

rickandcindy23 said:


> If you buy Bluegreen on the secondary market, do you get access to RCI Points resorts?  Just wondering because I remember it was possible a while back.



Resale owners get access to RCI weeks inventory thru a BG/ RCI portal similar  to Wyndham but there is no depositing of left over points as Wyndham. 

Only members with. Travelers Plus/Authorized points can access RCI points inventory.


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 15, 2014)

FegelyTwinMommy said:


> Yes, you do get access to RCI, because part of the club dues you pay yearly go toward your RCI membership. I don't exactly know what you mean by RCI Points Resorts? I'm just planning to do a specific exchange to one of DVC's resorts...preferably Wilderness Lodge!
> 
> Years of selling BG, and I never really dealt with the RCI side. I knew the fees, and the principles, and I showed scenarios of how it worked or needed to be used to go outside the network, but it seems like RCI has added many things, and apparently sells undeeded points themselves. Plus, it appears to be more involved than just booking a week within BG and offering it up to RCI for a similar exchange. I'm going to have to learn all of this stuff!



Once you have access to your online account, you click on "using the club" then "making exchanges" and it will bring you to a page to access the RCI portal. 

Interval exchanges are made the old fashion way, reserving a week and asking the BG Exchange department to deposit it in your II account.


----------



## elaine (Feb 15, 2014)

in addition to having the points, a VWL fitting your size requirements has to be deposited. If you can accept a studio or 1BR, you will have better luck. And, if you can accept a fri/sat/sun check-in, your chances go up (many just want Sat). OKW and SSR have lots of deposits, VWL, not nearly as many. Start an ongoing search as soon as you have title to your points. best wishes. Elaine


----------



## FegelyTwinMommy (Feb 16, 2014)

Thank you for directing me where to go on my BG to RCI journey. I never even considered using my BG for II. When I sold BG years ago, we only ever talked about RCI as the exchange company that could be used. 

Also, thank you for the heads up on the non-depositing of leftover points in RCI, since we didn't use a BG authorized agent. We will be sure to use all of our points before they expire...what we aspire to do anyway! 

I still think we got an amazing deal at a fraction of the cost of buying through the developer. Those "extras" aren't super appealing to our family, so I think we will be satisfied with our purchase.


----------



## FegelyTwinMommy (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks, Elaine! We are flexible with being happy with either a studio or a 1bed, as it will be my husband, twin girls, and myself staying overnight. We are also open to check in on any of those days, but I would honestly prefer a Sunday. I figured that the older DVC properties would allow for more choice than something like VWL. My husband is a true outdoorsman, and I'm trying to make our "twincess" adventure fun for him too! He is aware of the difficulty of getting VWL, and is happy to stay at any DVC property so that we can have all the special Disney options. I want to add the DDP to our reservation, and also Memory Maker. I will probably purchase a discounted 5 day parks ticket from UnderCover Tourist, and I need to purchase MVMCP tickets too. I've heard they go on sale May 1, and sell out quickly, so I'm getting in gear for that purchase!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 16, 2014)

GrayFal said:


> Resale owners get access to RCI weeks inventory thru a BG/ RCI portal similar  to Wyndham but there is no depositing of left over points as Wyndham.
> 
> Only members with. Travelers Plus/Authorized points can access RCI points inventory.



Thank you, Pat.

I never did buy Bluegreen before the changes, and I wish I would have.  I am wondering when Hilton will change, but then the resale value will tank, just as with all of the other systems after resales were devalued.


----------



## chriskre (Feb 22, 2014)

Very few studios get deposited to RCI for DVC.  I have seen them but rarely and only in Animal kingdom and only thru the RCI points site.   You will not have access to RCI points with a resale.  Only to the weeks inventory.  Some inventory overlaps but some does not. 

I would count on a 1 bedroom instead and plan accordingly     


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## got4boys (Feb 22, 2014)

You can set up an Ongoing Search through the Bluegreen online - RCI portal. Points would vary on when you were going.

I matched a DVC resort 1 bedroom this January 2014 with 5,000 bluegreen points and a Spring Break 1 Bedroom at another DVC resort with 11,000 bluegreen points.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 22, 2014)

chriskre said:


> Very few studios get deposited to RCI for DVC.  I have seen them but rarely and only in Animal kingdom and only thru the RCI points site.   You will not have access to RCI points with a resale.  Only to the weeks inventory.  Some inventory overlaps but some does not.
> 
> I would count on a 1 bedroom instead and plan accordingly



I got a studio early on RCI depositing at BWV --- I was just shocked at the paper plates and paper coffee mugs. Not even a bowl to reheat anything. I was in the unit for 10 minutes and was trying to figure out HOW I was going to reheat or cook anything. So, I open the refrigerator and there was already food in it. So, I looked around and the bathroom was not done either. Went to call the Front Desk except the phone didn't work.

 Back down to the front desk -- Housekeeping Supervisor who came back up with me; looked around and WHAM! Got moved/upgraded to a 1bdr ... of course, it was at the end of the very LONG (longest of a DVC) except it was 4 doors from the end.  Still was a VERY HAPPY CAMPER - walking was far easy than being hungry with food I could not cook.


----------



## FegelyTwinMommy (Feb 25, 2014)

got4boys said:


> You can set up an Ongoing Search through the Bluegreen online - RCI portal. Points would vary on when you were going.
> 
> I matched a DVC resort 1 bedroom this January 2014 with 5,000 bluegreen points and a Spring Break 1 Bedroom at another DVC resort with 11,000 bluegreen points.



That sounds like a great deal, with either amount of points to stay on a DVC property. We are looking at being at Disney, November 29 - December 6. It is what they call Adventure Season, and doesn't require the highest amount of points for DVC owners, so I'm not sure what it will require with BlueGreen points. 

We would be thrilled with a one bedroom. I'm not certain if we can choose the one bedroom at Wilderness Lodge as our first choice in the ongoing search, and then put that we would accept a studio too?


----------



## FegelyTwinMommy (Feb 25, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> I got a studio early on RCI depositing at BWV --- I was just shocked at the paper plates and paper coffee mugs. Not even a bowl to reheat anything. I was in the unit for 10 minutes and was trying to figure out HOW I was going to reheat or cook anything. So, I open the refrigerator and there was already food in it. So, I looked around and the bathroom was not done either. Went to call the Front Desk except the phone didn't work.
> 
> Back down to the front desk -- Housekeeping Supervisor who came back up with me; looked around and WHAM! Got moved/upgraded to a 1bdr ... of course, it was at the end of the very LONG (longest of a DVC) except it was 4 doors from the end.  Still was a VERY HAPPY CAMPER - walking was far easy than being hungry with food I could not cook.



It's always wonderful when you have a valid complaint, and the company turns around and rights the mistake! I worked in the hotel industry while I was in college, and because of the busy turnaround process of rooms, and because I'm sure Disney doesn't want to keep their guests waiting for rooms, sometimes things are overlooked. Rooms that are marked clean, aren't clean at all. I'm glad you got a great room upgrade. This info also makes me think we'll be choosing a one bedroom over a hard to get studio.


----------

